# Baby Pics



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

It was really nice out yesterday so I thought I would get some pics to share. 








Raisins baby doesn't back down to anything.








These two will probably be the two I keep.









Diva doesn't allow anybody else to play with her babies


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

oops I forgot the baby born yesterday


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are all just adorable!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Love! All so precious.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Fantastic lookers!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Beautiful, and you got a nice color variety to boot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, so cute


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I am pretty proud of the kids we have gotten so far and I can't wait to see what we get from the next group.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I like the 2 you are keeping and the red kid. All are cute! Is the paint kid with the white tail in the first picture the same one you are keeping?


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

caprine crazy said:


> I like the 2 you are keeping and the red kid. All are cute! Is the paint kid with the white tail in the first picture the same one you are keeping?


Yeah thats the same one. One side is more colorful than the other


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE the paint! Don't look at me if she comes up missing


----------



## Grannygoose (Sep 26, 2012)

My heart just melts when I see these beauties! Cant wait for our first babies!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

They all look great, very colorful!


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Love their coloring!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They are beautiful! I love the paints!


----------

